# Four Course Classic - Charity Golf Event



## Naomi Linton (May 24, 2012)

Chip in, challenge yourself and change lives….
Test your golf to the limit with the ultimate challenge of 72 holes in a single day. Tee off as soon as the sun rises on one of the longest days of the year and embark on a mammoth golfing journey as you try to reach the fourth clubhouse before the light fades. Imagine: 72 holes in 16 hours covering 15 miles of fairways (and that’s without any trips to the rough!).
This year’s Four Course Classic is being held on Friday 21st June on golf course across the UK. All you need to do is visit our site – Muscular Dystrophy Campaign | Four Course Classic - Muscular Dystrophy Campaign, choose which event you would like to participate in and then sign up for just £50 per team. This reduced fee is for a limited time only, instead of the usual fee of £100 per team. The promotional code for this offer is Eagle. This year’s fundraising pledge is once again £250 per golfer/£1,000 per team, and the sponsorship all goes to the Muscular Dystrophy Campaign. 
In return for your registration fee, you will get:
-four complimentary rounds of golf
-a branded polo shirt
-a set of four golf grips
-a comprehensive fundraising and preparation pack.

We have hundreds of fantastic courses for you to choose from, including some of the best in the country. Sign up now and take advantage of our early bird registration fee and start fundraising today! Last year we raised more than £60,000 and this year we’re aiming to raise even more to improve the quality of life for the 70,000 people in the UK who are living with muscle-wasting conditions. 

Top prize announcement!

This year we have some fantastic prizes on offer, including a seven-night stay at the 5* Intercontinental Aphrodite Hills Hotel in Cyprus for four people, for the team that raises the most sponsorship. 
“What a great way to put your love of any game to the test – playing from 5am to 10pm! It’s certainly not going to be easy, but the satisfaction of conquering four courses in one day has to be worth the blisters. The Muscular Dystrophy Campaign is a great charity, and this is the perfect way for golf-lovers to support it.” Michael Vaughan
For further information please visit Muscular Dystrophy Campaign | Four Course Classic - Muscular Dystrophy Campaign or contact Hayley on 020 7803 4824 or email [email protected]

I hope to welcome you to our team soon!


----------



## golferlocal225 (Feb 4, 2013)

*Four Course Classic*

The event is so nice and appreciable for charity services.


----------

